# Martin's cages



## Moro Ferret (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone else have a Martin's Cages cage? I have this one: http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/fne-480.jpg

It is a weird rabbit cage; yes. But they seem to enjoy going from floor to floor. Technically it's a ferret cage, but it's REALLY BIG, and my two neutered boys LOVE it. It has full floors so they can't fall and get hurt, like they could in a cheaper generic ferret-type cage.

Does anyone else have a Martin's cage? Or a taller type cage?


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have that cage I have the one with the plastic bottom and wires at the top also I have a hutch 

It looks really nice though  Is it all wired? Im not sure, but I heard they can get sore hocks (back feet) if they arent used to the wire since they are baby buns. (whether that is a myth or not, I dont know )

Other than that, I like the setup!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2010)

How big are your buns? They must be fairly agile to negotiate the slopes 

I have a tall cage that I built myself


----------



## Moro Ferret (Jan 26, 2010)

They're fairly small -- a Himalayan and Tan. And the floors are all wire, which I actually sort of like. I just put down grass-mats and newspaper for them to sleep on, plus their cardboard boxes they play with/hide out in. I really want a pet bed for them but I am skeptical that they might chew/ingest cloth and get hurt.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad to hear they've got grass mats to rest on.. 

I'd love to see a pic of them scampering around in there 

Do they typically chew fabric? Do they ingest the fabric?

Many folks here have had success with fleece. Easy to clean.
My rabbits will rip holes in material, but they don't appear to consume it... lots of little fabric bits all over.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, Walter likes to chew anything stringy. Carpet fibers, loose string, my hair, etc. And originally I was going to put some wonderful faux-fur and satin pillow-cases in there, but I was warned against it especially because they chew on fabric.

What if they ingest fleece? I was recommended cotton for them to use.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 26, 2010)

Cloth made out of undyed vegetable fibres would be best in case of digestion.

I would caution against putting anything but a very simple weave (like a tea towel... no terry cloth)in with a bunny that is an active chewer.

Fleece works great if the bunny doesn't consume the material, but I wouldn't recommended it for a rabbit that you feel will ingest the fabric. Better to have a vegetable fibre that stands some chance of being broken down in the gut at that point.

The folks who have used pet beds with buns are usually those whose buns are disabled or infirm. They use the real or synthetic sheepskin to wick away urine from the ill rabbit. Pet beds also contain foam mattress, which would not be friendly to a bunny digestive tract 

IMO, a pet bed would not be as fun as simple thin cloths to bunch up, push around, and hide under.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 27, 2010)

We have this one for our Netherland dwarf: 
"Two-Story Economy Rabbit Cage _(DR-3630)_"

http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/dr-3630.jpg

Over time, we covered most of the wire flooring with softer surfaces. I have noticed that this cage is good for a small (2-3 pound) rabbit, but anything larger might have trouble going up the ramp.


----------

